# How to code peripheral pressure wire study?



## JSpad2000 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am not having luck finding the codes for a peripheral pressure wire study.  does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 28, 2010)

There is not one as of yet the best bet is to use unlisted  code 93799.


----------



## LMCODER (Sep 30, 2010)

*pressure wire*

The correct code to use is 93571 this is an add on code.

Laura


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 30, 2010)

Laura,
 93571 is pressure wire for Coronary vessels only.


----------

